# Bildschirm: bei Kontrast eigenartige "Schatten"



## GrannySmith (17. Februar 2005)

Ich habe ein sehr eigenartiges Problem.
Mein Bildschirm zeigt praktisch bei jedem Kontrast einen eigenartigen "Schatten" an. Ich kann das praktisch überhaupt nicht erklären deshalb hier ein bild:





Der stört vor allem wenn z.b. ein schwarzer Strich auf hellem Hintergrund zu sehen ist.
Dieser "Anzeigefehler" stört extrem und ich hab schon Angst, dass mein Bildschirm kaputt wird.
Könnte das ganze mit einem Grafikakrten Treiber auch zu tun haben, weil ich hab vor wenigen Tagen kurz bevor dieses Problem kam den neuesten ATI Treiber installiert.


----------

